# en montagne / à la montagne / sur la montagne / dans les montagnes



## chiaragianlupi

Bonjour tout le monde!
Je suis italienne mais j'étudie pour devenir traductrice italien-français.
Je suis en train de traduire un texte publicitaire pour une entreprise agricole qui produit du fromage bio, et qui veut souligner que ses produits sont originaires d'un terroir de montagne. J'ai des doutes à propos de la préposition qu'il faut utiliser dans l'expression suivante:
"produit dans/sur/? les montagnes près de Parme".
Il s'agit d'une sorte de titre, qui n'est inséré dans aucune proposition plus longue. Est-ce qu'une expression pareille "fonctionne" en français, où il est mieux de changer la phrase?
Je vous remercie par avance de l'aide.
Chiara.


----------



## tie-break

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum 

Je te propose : _produit *dans* les montagnes italiennes, près de Parme_.

Mais attends ce que disent les natifs


----------



## Anne345

Les Français sont nuls en géographie, d'accord. Mais, ils sont aussi susceptibles, il n'est sans doute pas nécessaire de préciser "italiennes". 
Dans les montagnes, dans nos montagnes, dans la montagne... conviennent.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Oui, Anne, beaucoup de Français sont malheureusement nuls en géographie.....

Peut-être pourrait-on leur dire quelque chose du style:

"...produit dans la montagne des Apennins, près de Parme."


----------



## Anne345

Alors, il faudrait parler de la chaîne des Apennins et effectivement on s'instruirait. 
Mais les Appenins sont longs et ne caractérisent pas spécialement Parme.


----------



## chiaragianlupi

Merci pour vos conseils!

se promener/vadrouiller *en *montagne
se rendre/rêver *à la *montagne
*aux *?? je ne vois pas d'exemple
se perdre *dans *la montagne
se poser/faire un exposé *sur* la montagne

Mon _Larousse _indique :
Se promener : aller d'un endroit à un autre , sans hâte, pour se distraire ou se détendre. _Se promener sur la plage._
Cela n'est pas exactement le genre d'activité observé en montagne.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On dirait _sur_ les montagnes si on est vraiment _dessus_, et on dira _dans_ les montagnes pour dire _dans le massif montagneux = _probablement dans une vallée...


----------



## Lezert

On peut aussi utiliser "en":
Produit en montagne, près de Parme


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut chiaragianlupi et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Je crois que je dirais plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un (véritable !) fromage *de *montagne, produit près de Parme...


----------



## itka

Alors si je résume, vous lui avez conseillé successivement : *dans les* montagnes, *dans la *montagne, *sur les* montagnes, *en* montagne et enfin *de* montagne...

Chiaragianlupi, je me demande si je vais te proposer *à la* montagne  ou te suggérer de le fabriquer carrément en ville, ce fromage ! (_Fabriqué en usine, dans la banlieue de Parme..._ évidemment c'est moins vendeur !)

En fait, toutes ces propositions sont possibles et ne dépendent que du reste de la formulation et... de ton choix personnel !


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je crois que je dirais plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un (véritable !) fromage *de *montagne, produit près de Parme...


Ta proposition est celle qui me paraît la meilleure… 

Quant à l'alternative _dans/sur_, j'opterais pour _dans_ sans hésiter, à moins qu'on ne parle du *sommet* de la montagne…


----------



## itka

C'était ma première idée aussi, mais je me demande si un fromage *de* montagne est forcément fabriqué *en* montagne... dans la terminologie du commerce, il me semble que la nuance existe...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé hé !  La remarque d'itka est recevable. 

L'important pour un fromage de montagne, c'est de savoir où vivent les brebis/chèvres/vaches/... (rayer la mention inutile) dont est tiré le lait qui sert à le fabriquer. Non ? Si elles ont brouté des bonnes herbes de montagne ou du simple fourrage desséché en plaine...
Maintenant, si c'est le lieu de la fabrication qui importe dans ta traduction, effectivement, tu ne dois pas mentir ! 
(hum... le marketing, c'est aussi du mensonge bien enrobé, remarque... )


----------



## Maître Capello

Mmmh… Pour moi, un _fromage de montagne_ est un fromage fabriqué non seulement à partir de matières premières produites à la montagne, mais aussi selon la recette montagnarde. Par contre, le lieu de fabrication importe peu…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Et pour moi c'est la matière première et les matériaux utilisés le plus important. 
La recette ancestrale et authentique, le tour de main du petit producteur, ça va de soi si c'est un fromage de montagne ! 

Ça va virer gastronomie, ce fil !


----------



## tilt

Pour renforcer le côté "terroir", et parce qu'il s'agit d'une publicité pour le producteur lui-même, j'écrirais _fromage produit *dans *nos montagnes_ ou _fromage *de* nos montagnes_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Euh… non… pas s'il s'agit d'un fromage italien vendu en France : ce ne sont pas _*nos*_ montagnes [celles des Français à qui sont destinés ces fromages], mais celles des Italiens…


----------



## tilt

Il est vrai que selon sa forme, la publicité peut permettre ou non cette tournure.
J'étais parti dans l'idée d'un discours tenu par les Italiens, justement, et à la première personne, ce qui n'est en fait pas évident au regard des messages postés ici.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai déjà effectué des recherches sur Internet, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse exacte. Quelle(s) est/ sont la bonne préposition/ les bonnes prépositions qu'on utilise avec le nom *montagne*?

Je me promène *en* montagne/ *à* la montagne/ *aux* montagnes/ *dans *les montagnes/ *sur *la montagne. 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## rolmich

Le verbe "se promener" ne convient pas vraiment pour la montagne, mais ta question reste pertinente pour d'autres verbes :
Je fais de l'escalade *en *montagne.
Je séjourne *à la *montagne.
*aux *montagnes/*dans *les montagnes : incorrect dans ce genre de phrase.
*sur *la montagne : idem (sauf si l'on parle d'un helicoptère qui se pose sur la montagne/faire un exposé sur la montagne).
Si je devais cependant employer "se promener", je dirais : se promener *en* montagne.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Merci pour ces précisions. Pourrais-tu me donner des contextes pour les prépositions différentes? Quand dis-je 

- en 
- à la
- aux 
- dans
- sur

???  Y -a-t-il une règle?


----------



## atcheque

Bonsoir,



rolmich said:


> Le verbe "se promener" ne convient pas vraiment pour la montagne


_ _ Pardon ?
Je dirai que seul _*aux* montagnes_ ne colle pas dans la phrase.
... _*dans *les montagnes/ *sur *la montagne_ font assez familier (humoristique même ) mais rien d'inconvenant avec _se promener_.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Oui, se promener n'était pas le verbe idéal pour ce contexte ;-)

C'est intéressant ;-) Mais comment sais- je quand utiliser telle et telle préposition?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

On peut très bien se promener dans les montagnes, on ne les escalade pas toutes.

Avec _aux_, le seul exemple que je trouve c'est :
- réciter une ode aux montagnes (tout en s'y promenant).

Au revoir


----------



## rolmich

Panini_Hawaii said:


> C'est intéressant ;-) Mais comment sais- je quand utiliser telle et telle préposition?



Malheureusement, il n'y a pas de règles pour la bonne utilisation des prépositions et c'est parfois un casse-tête pour nous aussi francophones :
rêver *à* la montagne = on s'y trouve et on y rêve.
rêver *sur *la montagne = idem.
rêver *de la *montagne = on rêve que l'on s'y trouve (mais on n'y est pas vraiment).


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

D'accord. Et par exemple dans cette phrase-là (où j'ai un complément)

Il se sent à l'aise dans les montagnes de la Suisse.

en montagne serait bizarre à mon avis.. à la montagne aussi :-/ 

Quel préposition employeriez-vous par exemple dans cette phrase?


----------



## Maître Capello

J'emploierais _dans_ ou éventuellement _sur_ selon le contexte :

_Il se sent à l'aise *dans* les montagnes suisses_.
_Il se sent à l'aise *sur* les montagnes suisses_. (au sommet)


----------



## aspl

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'on dit *marcher *_sur les_ / _dans les_ /_aux _*montagnes *?

Lequel de ces prépositions / articles faut-il utiliser?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Marcher_ ou_ se promener dans la montagne_ ; _une marche _ou_ une promenade en montagne_ ou _dans la montagne_.


----------



## aspl

Merci Logospreference-1.  Est-ce que ça va aussi avec le pluriel : _dans *les*montagnes_?


----------



## Philippides

Je dirais *en *montagne.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Marcher_ ou _se promener dans les montagnes s_erait inhabituel mais n'est probablement pas impossible si par exemple on parle de plusieurs massifs montagneux assez différents entre eux. À vrai dire je ne connais pas d'exemple. Le singulier de la montagne est pratiquement identique à celui de la mer.


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Et si c'était une montagne déterminée quelle serait la bonne préposition? Sur ou une autre?  _J'aime me promener sur/dans la montagne Pelée à la Martinique._
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

_*Dans la* montagne_ ne convient que si vous êtes spéléologue ou géologue… On dira donc : _*sur* la montagne Pelée_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

De la même façon _on se promène sur le Mont Ventoux_, en le considérant comme une montagne isolée, alors qu'_on se promène dans les Alpes_, en les considérant comme un massif montagneux.


----------



## 王耀华

Bonjour,

Quelle est la preprosition qu'il faut utiliser devant "une montagne" ?

Par exemple : Je vis/suis/vais/habite _______ une montagne à coté de chez mon ami. (Supposons qu'il y a plusieurs montagnes à coté de chez lui.)

Merci.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,
_
sur_ dans ces exemples, mais noter que souvent le verbe impose ou le contexte impose une préposition plus qu'une autre. Chaque exemple doit être différent.


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Peut-on dire si on fait une petite chute en montagne (on a trébuché par exemple): "je suis tombé DANS LA montagne" ou on devrait dire: "je suis tombé EN montagne" ou "je suis tombé À LA montagne"?


----------



## rolmich

Je ne dirais pas "tombé dans la montagne" par contre "tombé dans une crevasse" conviendrait (à l'intérieur de).
OK pour "en montagne" et "à la montagne".


----------

